# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Blues (Блюз)

## Doctor_RU

*Boo Boo Davis «Ain't Gotta Dime» (2009)*

*Трэклист:*

01. Silvermine (04:06)
02. Ten Thousand Dollar (05:02)
03. Watch Yourself (03:28)
04. My Baby Got Me Fixed (04:27)
05. Man Who Be Around (05:50)
06. Ain't Gotta Dime (05:33)
07. Boo Boo Blues (05:09)
08. Cake Lady (04:46)
09. Don't Wait Too Late (04:35)
10. Standing At The Fishbank (04:06)
11. Let Me Ride With You (03:53)
12. Got My Loving, Now You're Gone (03:43)
13. Cryin' Blues (06:10)
14. There's A Roach Crawlin (04:47)

*Категория:* Альбом
*Исполнитель:* Boo Boo Davis
*Название альбома:* Ain't Gotta Dime
*Жанр:* блюз
*Страна:* США
*Год выпуска:* 2009
*Количество треков:* 14
*Формат|Качество:* mp3/256 kbps
*Время звучания:* 65 мин.
*Размер файла:* 94,43 MB

TURBOBIT
DEPOSITFILES

*Carey Bell "Gettin Up: Live at Buddy Guy's Legends Rosa's (Delmark)" 2007*

*Трэклист:*

01. I got to go (3:57)
02. Let me stir in your pot (3:43)
03. When i get drunk (5:16)
04. Low down dirty shame (4:30)
05. Borrow your love (4:00)
06. Lonesome stranger (4:04)
07. After you (3:41)
08. I got a rich mans woman (4:43)
09. Jawbreaker (2:57)
10. Must i holler (7:01)
11. Tired of giving you my love (3:50)
12. Easy (4:45)

*Категория:* Альбом
*Исполнитель:* Carey Bell
*Название альбома:* Gettin Up: Live at Buddy Guy's Legends Rosa's (Delmark)
*Жанр:* блюз
*Страна:* США
*Год выпуска:* 2007
*Количество треков:* 12
*Формат|Качество:* mp3/320 kbps
*Время звучания:* 52 мин.
*Размер файла:* 95,92 MB

TURBOBIT
DEPOSITFILES

*Buddy Guy "Skin Deep" 2008*

*Трэклист:*

01. Best damn fool feat The memphis horns willie m (4:58)
02. Too many tears feat Derek Trucks Susan Tedesch (4:25)
03. Lyin like a dog (7:27)
04. Show me the money (3:09)
05. Every time i sing the blues feat Eric Clapton (7:38)
06. Out in the woods feat Robert Randolph (5:44)
07. Hammer and a nai (2:58)
08. Thats my home feat Robert Randolph (2:53)
09. Skin deep feat Derek Trucks (4:30)
10. Whos gonna fill those shoes feat Quinn Sulliva (4:09)
11. Smell the funk (4:47)
12. I found happiness (5:40)

*Категория:* Альбом
*Исполнитель:* Buddy Guy
*Название альбома:* Skin Deep
*Жанр:* блюз
*Страна:* США
*Год выпуска:* 2008
*Количество треков:* 12
*Формат|Качество:* mp3/320 kbps
*Время звучания:* 58 мин.
*Размер файла:* 92,09 MB

TURBOBIT
DEPOSITFILES

----------


## Pomomka

спасибо, подборка отличная

----------


## Денис13

Отличная подборка, молодец. Спасибо автору.

----------


## VictorSuimb

Rhythm & Blues....or Rich &Beatifull

я смотрю обсуждаются и участвуют в опроснике все возможные стили и направления,но почему-то отсутствует данный стиль
почему?
новый....,но он уже вышел на из данного статуса....уже во всю по Москве открываются специализированные клубы, проводятся вечеринки,муз. каналы переполнены данным стилем музыки.
Так что же это за стиль такой??как вы к нему относитесь и кого к нему относите?

----------

